# JavaScript onClick geht nicht



## Fragezeichenmann (7. Feb 2005)

Hallo,
wisst ihr warum folgendes skript nicht geht 
lg

```
<html>
<head><title>Live Clock</title></head>
<body>

<center>
[b]Live Clock[/b]
<form name = "uhr">
<input type = "text" size = "30" value = "null" name = "clock">T1

Reset clock :<input type = "button" name = "push" value = "resetclock" onClick = "setback()">B1

Start Clock :<input type = "button" name = "push1" value = "startclock" onClick = "start()">B2

</form>

</center>

<script language = "JavaScript>
<!--

function setback()
{
document.uhr.clock.value = "";
}

function start()
{
var datum = new Date();
var sekunden = datum.getSeconds();
var minuten = datum.getMinutes();
var stunden = datum.getHours();
if(sekunden == 60)
{
sekunden = 0;
minuten++;
}
if(minuten == 60)
{
minuten = 0;
stunden++;
}
if(stunden == 24)
{
stunden = 0;
}
document.uhr.clock.value = " "+stunden+":"+minuten+":"+sekunden+" ";
sekunden++;
setTimeOut("start()", 1000);

}

//-->
</script>


<center>
<font face = "arial, helvetica", size = "-2"> </font>
</center></p>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Feb 2005)

1. start() ist ein reservierter Ausdruck, deshalb musst du deine Funktion umbenennen
2. javascript in den head


```
<html>
<head>
<title>blub</title>
<script..>

</script>
<body>
</body>
</html>
```

ansonsten benutz doch nen javascript debugger (fürn firefox gibts n kostenloses tool in der library)


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2005)

danke ich werde es gleich mal testen


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2005)

geht noch immer nicht ganz
kann es sein das bei mir nicht javascript aktiviert ist

```
<html> 
<head><title>Live Clock</title>

<script language = "JavaScript> 
<!-- 
var datum = new Date(); 
var sekunden = datum.getSeconds(); 
var minuten = datum.getMinutes(); 
var stunden = datum.getHours(); 

function setback() 
{ 
document.uhr.clock.value = ""; 
} 

function startclock() 
{ 
if(sekunden == 60) 
{ 
sekunden = 0; 
minuten++; 
} 
if(minuten == 60) 
{ 
minuten = 0; 
stunden++; 
} 
if(stunden == 24) 
{ 
stunden = 0; 
} 
document.uhr.clock.value = " "+stunden+":"+minuten+":"+sekunden+" "; 
sekunden++; 
setTimeOut("startclock()", 1000); 

} 

//--> 
</script> 
</head> 
<body> 

<center> 
[b]Live Clock[/b] 
<form name = "uhr"> 
<input type = "text" size = "30" value = "null" name = "clock">T1
 
Reset clock :<input type = "button" name = "push" value = "reset" onClick = "setback()">B1
 
Start Clock :<input type = "button" name = "push1" value = "start" onClick = "startclock()">B2
 
</form> 

</center> 




<center> 
<font face = "arial, helvetica", size = "-2"> </font> 
</center></p> 

</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2005)

In dieser Zeile zeigt der Microsoft Script Debugger einen Fehler an
dort wo die funktion aufgerufen wird ich werd mal schauen vielleicht find ich was im Internet



```
Reset clock :<input type = "button" name = "push" value = "resetclock" onClick = [quote]"setback()"[/quote]>B1
 
Start Clock :<input type = "button" name = "push1" value = "startclock" onClick = "start()">B2
```


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Feb 2005)

natürlich zeigt er nen fehler an!!!



> onClick = "start()">



Die Funktion darf nicht start() heisten, es darf auch nicht start() aufgerufen werden, da "start()" ein reserviertes schlüsselwort ist


----------

